# KFAC memories



## Minkhollow (Jan 28, 2020)

I may be looking for something that doesn't exist but I'm starting here to ( Possibly ) give me a lead or two. 

I would absolutely LOVE to hear ( and maybe own ) some airchecks ( soundclips ) of the Los Angeles classical radio station KFAC . 

KFAC existed from the early 1950's to 1989 when it was sold and went to another format.

It was the premiere station for classical music long before it's only real replacement , KUSC , came along .

The stations' programming in the 1970's was a special time for me . I'd give anything to live it again , at least in hearing some clips or an extended air check .

Thoughts from anybody ? anyone remember KFAC


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Being English I know nothing of this station but there is a wealth of stuff about the station online.
https://archive.org/details/KFAC_Los_Angeles_09-00-89/KFAC+Los+Angeles+09-00-89+(1).mp3


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Minkhollow said:


> I may be looking for something that doesn't exist but I'm starting here to ( Possibly ) give me a lead or two.
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE to hear ( and maybe own ) some airchecks ( soundclips ) of the Los Angeles classical radio station KFAC .
> 
> ...


I found a Youtube aircheck of WFLN (95.7). That all Classical music station in Philadelphia was great from the time I discovered as a teen (60's). But by the 90's it became a shell of its former self playing short popular light Classical with lots of ads and then it died.


----------



## Minkhollow (Jan 28, 2020)

Merl said:


> Being English I know nothing of this station but there is a wealth of stuff about the station online.
> https://archive.org/details/KFAC_Los_Angeles_09-00-89/KFAC+Los+Angeles+09-00-89+(1).mp3


 Thank you for the link


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I remember fondly the wings and legs. The gravy was good...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Minkhollow said:


> Thoughts from anybody ? anyone remember KFAC


I have fond memories of KFAC. I remember they ran a parody magazine ad once with a nice-looking man in a before-and-after picture with the same man as an overweight, T-shirted, TV watcher. When his Arab prince friend asked him how he became so rich, so thin and so sexy, and that launched his testimony as to how KFAC changed his life. 
Here's the link:

https://musicalassumptions.blogspot.com/2015/01/how-classical-music-changed-my-life.html


----------



## usserje (2 mo ago)

Minkhollow said:


> I may be looking for something that doesn't exist but I'm starting here to ( Possibly ) give me a lead or two. I would absolutely LOVE to hear ( and maybe own ) some airchecks ( soundclips ) of the Los Angeles classical radio station KFAC . KFAC existed from the early 1950's to 1989 when it was sold and went to another format. It was the premiere station for classical music long before it's only real replacement , KUSC , came along . The stations' programming in the 1970's was a special time for me . I'd give anything to live it again , at least in hearing some clips or an extended air check . Thoughts from anybody ? anyone remember KFAC


 I remember KFAC AM classical radio when growing up in the late 50’s and 60’s. My father was especially fond of the Metropolitan Opera season that aired on Saturdays. We had music flowing through the house whether classical, jazz, or contemporary. The car radio stayed tuned to KFAC (we didn’t have FM then); and I learned to enjoy the greats: Bach, Handel, Haydn, Beethoven, Mozart, and more. Then came FM and I gravitated towards those radio stations because there could be more variety. But, alas, not much difference - I had to wait until the 21st century before I discovered Joseph Bologne Le Chevalier de Saint George, and other black composers and conductors. In all those years I never their music played on KFAC, KKGO, KUSC, and KMZT (today). Of a truth you must write your own history!


----------

